# Game #8: Detroit Pistons (5-2) @ Los Angeles Lakers (7-0) [11/14/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's funny watching Iverson try to play the exact same role and style of play as Billups. It's basically a downgrade. I see 8-0.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a hell of a game. Another tough test against one of the better defensive teams in the league. Get out to a good start, and we'll be fine. I don't want the Lakers playing from behind for most of the game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You can never discount the Pistons. They've been really good for many years now. Its a little bit of a new team with AI but they are still dangerous.

Back at Staples, I think we win it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Tayshaun is going to enjoy this match-up.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> Tayshaun is going to enjoy this match-up.


He's not going to when Ariza comes off the bench


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I can't wait to see the crowd's reaction when Kwame checks into the game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope they cheer for him, i don't want him to commit suicide or cry or anything.

anyways, i think this one should be easy. i don't think much of the pistons. with our defense and the new acquisition of AI, i don't expect the pistons to score over 90 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Pistons will be on the second of a back-to-back as they are playing the Warriors tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

AI is doing to Rip what he's done to every shooting guard he plays with he's making Rip virtually useless on the floor he did this to Larry Hughes, Stackhouse, whomever in Denver and now Rip. He does their job as well as the pg job and doesn't help those guys get easier buckets at all. 

As for this game I really don't expect it to be that tough of a game past the 3rd quarter unless Prince goes off or Sheed scores 25 and grabs 10 boards. 

Our bench should murder their's and our size should make it hard for guys like Sheed and Prince to operate.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hopefully they get wrecked. By far they are a team with the most swagger with the least to back it up.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

stuckey and amir johnson would beg to differ with you jazzy.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Sheed will get his points. We need to control Prince...who always kills us. Last year he hit that trey almost at the buzzer to beat us in Detroit. It's time for some payback. I think the Pistens will hang around for the first half. Then, we will run them out of Staples in the second half. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Tayshaun is going to enjoy this match-up.


While Space Cadet is on the floor. Ariza, not so much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> OAKLAND, Calif. -- Pistons coach Michael Curry, during an interview on the Stoney & Wojo show on WDFN-1130 a.m., said he is altering the starting lineup.
> 
> He said he would start Kwame Brown in place of Amir Johnson. His rationale being that he thinks Rasheed Wallace will be more productive playing alongside the bigger Brown.


http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081113/SPORTS0102/811130466/1127/rss13

Awesome!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol vs Kwame?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God how I want to see Kwame punished for what he did to us. PLEASE make this happen Lakers.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God how I want to see Kwame punished for what he did to us. PLEASE make this happen Lakers.


May he have a career game and lead us to an upset.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> Gasol vs Kwame?


not completely so. Kwame sucks *** but he is strong as hell......and we know how weak gasol is.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081113/SPORTS0102/811130466/1127/rss13
> 
> Awesome!


Kwame is probably ill!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The One said:


> not completely so. Kwame sucks *** but he is strong as hell......and we know how weak gasol is.


Ill still take Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame and Bynum will be matched up, not Gasol.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kwame better bring his "face up" game. lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost game time. Anyone else watching this tonight?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I am. We better win tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whenever Phil does pregame interviews, he looks like he's being held at gun point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So the question is, will Kwame stun the Lakers tonight? He didnt like being Boo'ed. He didn't like being traded. He might come out and surprise us.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

OT: Just wanted to pop in and pay my respects to the soon-to-be former champion Celtics. They just got thumped on their home floor by the freaking Nuggets. Awesome. Age looks to be rapidly catching up to Los Tres Viejos, or whatever the hell it was they called themselves in that ESPN commercial.

Now, commence with the humiliation of Kwame Brown!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Everytime Kwame gets the ball they boo him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Playing some lazy defense already. And settling for to many jumpers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Iverson is like licking his lips right now. He knows that Fisher is guarding him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So the question is, will Kwame stun the Lakers tonight? He didnt like being Boo'ed. He didn't like being traded. He might come out and surprise us.


Highly, highly doubtful. I just can't see Kwame as the proverbial "sleeping dog"....just a dog. He might pick up a block or two and grab 5-6 rebounds, other than that he'll be his usual apathetic, stone-handed, mush-brained self.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Iverson is like licking his lips right now. He knows that Fisher is guarding him.


Not for long, I'll wager we see Farmar by the 6 minute mark, or possibly Sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense by Vlade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher just bricked three in a row.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a great pass from Kobe. He recognized that Bynum is hustling for the boards, and found him again for the easy deuce.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

AB is monstrous on the boards tonight, hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I chose the game tonight over Quantum of Solace (my friends thought I was retarded when I said no...then again people from Chicagoland don't seem to like basketball), so they better win.

Bynum is looking great early and Fisher is looking terrible. Fish's signature pullup 17 footer on the break with others wide open is frustrating.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum has 5 boards and 4 points in six minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Please kidnap Fisher someone why is he firing so much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great defense by Vlade on that possession.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame looks the same to me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. Bynum took the ball out of Kwame's hands.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WOW. Kobe...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kwame looks the same to me.


The old adage holds true: you simply cannot polish a turd.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

:laugh: Nice conversion of the alley-oop by Kobe. You could see Gasol breathe a sigh of relief because that pass was not good at all.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> The old adage holds true: you simply cannot polish a turd.


:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. That was a beautiful defensive set.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Phil left Bynum in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Iverson is raping us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Looked like the Lakers might wake up defensively, but didn't happen. Letting them get to the rack to easy. Not contesting any of the three's they are shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rasheed is making Gasol look like an utter chump.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Sheed is raping us tonight


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

In this battle of 2 of the top 5 benches in the league, the Pistons are winning so far...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The Mob should help reinvigorate the team...hopefully. Nice J by Ariza out of the TO.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

stucky is a stud..reeal quick first step


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Niice dish gasol *2


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Stuckey flat-out abused Farmar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF. Why isn't Bynum back in yet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another easy bucket in the paint.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

You gotta love Ariza's hustle on the offensive boards. We haven't had that kind of offensive rebounding presence from someone of that stature since Caron.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's killing me with these jumpers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahaha. Fish missed a wide open lay up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Poor half by Kobe. Detroit wants Kobe to play 1 on 5, and he's playing into it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Could Kobe and Fisher play any worse? The fact that Kobe didn't pass the ball when he was triple-teamed outside the arch is just retarded. Of course, Iverson stole the ball.

We're losing by 9 at home to a team that starts Kwame at C. That's pathetic.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Not a good half. This year Tayshaun has been the Piston's best player and he did some damage in the 2nd quarter. Vlad's defense on him was surprisingly good. Do I dare suggest they go back to that?

Additionally, the defense needs to recognize the danger of Sheed at the 3pt line and close him out quicker. The last 3 games the defense we saw to start the season has been there for only one half, which is not a good sign.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't need to mention much about the offense. Poor decision making and jumpers by the backcourt starters as mentioned by others are obviously the biggest issues right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is playing like Fisher right now with all these early jumpers.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow. Much of a push there on 'Sheed? Ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See Kobe? It's much easier to score if you go to the RACK.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad defense by Bynum on that play. If your going to go at Kwame, at least foul him so that he misses.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with another brick. Way to run the offense.

Ugh.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm surprised we're only down by 9 right now. Their starters are outplaying our starters by a noticeable margin and their bench has performed slightly better than ours.

I will be happy if we can somehow cut this lead by 5 in the next 6 minutes.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jesus, Fisher is horrible tonight. Why in the hell is he playing so many damn minutes? Also, Phil needs to keep Ariza in the game, he's the only one being aggressive on offense....Kwame blocks Pau, sheesh. 
The Lakers must think this is the '03 Pistons.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

can somebody please yank fisher!!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

No heart or toughness right now. :azdaja:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has been down right awful tonight. Poor passing, poor shot attempts, taking three people on at once, only to brick or get the ball stolen. He's at least started slowing down and going back to a passing game. But a lot of those plays really hurt the moment of this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher has a hot night shooting. Next night you know he's going to chuck.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe has been down right awful tonight. Poor passing, poor shot attempts, taking three people on at once, only to brick or get the ball stolen. He's at least started slowing down and going back to a passing game. But a lot of those plays really hurt the moment of this game.


Even though he's starting to pass he's even off in that department tonight. Always passing in the air, and Iverson is making him look foolish. At least 2 of his steals came off Kobe in that situation.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I go to dinner and come back to this crap? 

look at stats alone, wtf is fisher doing? 11 shots, gtfo of here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sloppy offense we need to be attacking kwame with Bynum offensively and Kobe needs to stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally. A good defensive set. Can we do a few more?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kwame "the turd" is going to have a double-double tonight? I hope this is just a bad dream.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What The **** Was That Bull**** Pass? Then A ****ing Lay Up? What The ****?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame is raping Gasol. BUAHAHAH


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

amazing Kwame having the game of his life.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kwame dares to give the finger wag, and a double finger wag at that? Suck my **** you piece of garbage!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're gonna have to show some heart to win this one. That has been lacking so far.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> not completely so. Kwame sucks *** but he is strong as hell......and we know how weak gasol is.


hhmm.....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The hell is Kwame doing.. hahahahaha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow we're getting stomped by Kwame freaking Brown lol

Any given night. The Pistons are playing the perfect game and our starters are playing like crap. 

And the bench isn't much better. 

this game is a helluva reality check.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't believe I missed Quantum of Solace for this ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the last team I wanted us to lose our first game to.

Kwame ****ing Brown...wow.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

THe Lakers don't deserve to win this game. Even if they do, they should forfeit the win back to Detroit. Disgusting, shameful performance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, we should leave Kobe and Fish out. Were playing better right now without em.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL this is the league Sasha needs to calm the heck down and stop being so agressive.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kaas said:


> I can't believe I missed Quantum of Solace for this ****.


the movie was headache inducing....just like this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I say we hack a Kwame. I know Phil hates that... But it would probably help.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what the **** was that Farmar?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what the heck is Farmar doing. get the ball to Bynum down low.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Honestly, we should leave Kobe and Fish out. Were playing better right now without em.


true....then farmar decides to jack it up. Share the ball!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ needs to come back with Kobe and Gasol and see if we can make a run.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Chick just put it in the 'Fridge for the Pistons, I'm going to bed to sleep this one off. Night terrors involving Kwame Brown are sure to come...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Take Sasha out he's fouling too much.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

i don't mind losing even if it's to kwame. The problems is that we looked like complete *******s in all facets in the loss: from kobe and fisher's greedy shots all the way to the fans booing kwame on national television.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The One said:


> i don't mind losing even if it's to kwame. The problems is that we looked like complete *******s in all facets in the loss: from kobe and fisher's greedy shots all the way to the fans booing kwame on national television.


Yep. At least the Celtics competed tonight in their loss to Denver. The Lakers have looked like crap all night long. The boos are well-deserved.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ball game. Bynum misses the gimmie and they hit a 3 5 point swing. Thats it folks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did Bynum seriously just miss that layup?

This performance reminds me of Boston Game 6. No effort out there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we were gonna lose I just didn't think it would happen tonight.Bynum and Gasol getting murdered by kwame and Sheed is a surprise. 

Kwame won't peak his head out with another quality game for another 3 weeks but he decided to plug his brain in and have a game. 

Kwame played like crap last night lol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and so it goes another missed 3 by Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's not the end of the world. Lakers were not going to go 82-0.

But Lakers shouldn't come out and start the game like it's already won. Especally, when you play the Pistons. They are still a good team, and pose interesting match up problems for the Lakers.

Next time, we get people to pass a little more. Mainly Kobe, and Fisher. We get Pau to man up a little, and put more effort into the defensive end of things.

I think we will be better next time around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

watch Kobe now


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

we should have lost the mavs game because it went exactly the way it went tonight except the mavs hurt themselves down the stretch. That gave a false feeling that we can win even with our two veterans a playing like douche bags. I hope this loss is a wake up call.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To bad Kobe wasn't making those earlier.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

wow first defense all night


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

fisher with the foul as usual.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL AI gets the flop calls all the damn time.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

now that was a bad call


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Iverson is such a little *****. He's underrated for flopping, considering he does it more than anyone else in the league. Ridiculous.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe should go Larry Bird on this team and call them soft some sissies time to get over that sweet talking time to go MJ and get nasty with these dudes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

now they show heart...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe should go Larry Bird on this team and call them soft some sissies time to get over that sweet talking time to go MJ and get nasty with these dudes.


no......i think Ariza should because he is the only one that played the right way ever game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> no......i think Ariza should because he is the only one that played the right way ever game.


no one is gonna listen to Ariza


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

what a way to lose..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God.. Let the game end. It's OVER.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pistons FTW:clap:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I also called Kwame Brown having a good game today. Kwame > Kobe:biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Iverson is such a little *****. He's underrated for flopping, considering he does it more than anyone else in the league. Ridiculous.


Even more than Wade..? :biggrin:

But man, Kwame had a real nice game tonight. If he played like that every night, he'd win MIP.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

A team got lucky against the Lakers...that will happen a few times this year... They played like Hubie Brown said "A perfect game"... The Lakers had an off night when they should have beaten this team...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> A team got lucky against the Lakers...that will happen a few times this year... They played like Hubie Brown said "A perfect game"... The Lakers had an off night when they should have beaten this team...


:lol:

The Lakers got outplayed plain and simple.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SoCalfan21 said:


> A team got lucky against the Lakers...that will happen a few times this year... They played like Hubie Brown said "A perfect game"... The Lakers had an off night when they should have beaten this team...


I'm with bball2223, saying the Pistons just "got lucky" is pretty lame.. The Lakers simply got outplayed, outsmarted and outhustled pretty much all night.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Way to go Pistons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible loss; we always ****ing suck against the Pistons.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Relax guys, we cant go "perfect" on the season. If we win 7 games in a row and loose 1 all the time, then that makes our season record 72-10. Not saying its likely but hey you never know!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh wow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I just have to ask what the **** Fisher and Kobe were thinking during this game. I expect boneheaded play from time to time from the other guys, but not our two veteran elders. This was a good wakeup call though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

people need to relax. Its only one loss. The Pistons played out of there minds and we played like complete dog ****. Im not worried about it. We just have to make the adjustments.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe and Fish need to run the offense. Our two starting guards combine for 46 shots, (48% of the teams total) that is just unacceptable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who should I put down as POTG for this?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Who should I put down as POTG for this?


kwame brown.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We will rebound from this loss with a vengence!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking Bynum or Odom.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KillWill said:


> kwame brown.


This. :biggrin:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

POTG was Pau 

or Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> POTG was Pau
> 
> or Bynum.


Good call on Pau. That's who it'll be.


----------

